# Announcement: Calling All Golden Retriever Rescue Organizations



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Once you've uploaded a video to YouTube, please e-mail that link to me at [email protected]...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a great idea, this forum keeps getting better and better


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> What a great idea, this forum keeps getting better and better


I think some of the smaller rescues could use the exposure as well as the bigger ones. They are all hurting for volunteers and fosters and they all could use some donations. This way, they are on here for everyone who comes through to see, and who knows, that particular rescue of the week??? People that come through as guests, may sign up or make a donation to the rescue near them. And the hats this year for Ryleys Run are awesome. So that is an extra incentive. Its going to take a week or two to catch on but I think down the road it will be worth it and people will know to come to GRF for help getting out a rescue, or a transport or information. That is the goal as well.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If work keeps cutting my hours I think I'll volunteer for the humane society here, we're not a very big city, but still end up with so many homeless animals.

I can't foster any, but I could still lend my time to walk dogs, donate canned food, and such.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> If work keeps cutting my hours I think I'll volunteer for the humane society here, we're not a very big city, but still end up with so many homeless animals.
> 
> I can't foster any, but I could still lend my time to walk dogs, donate canned food, and such.


And that is called volunteering and that would be a great thing. They are all in desperate need. So any help is a good thing. That is the idea behind this. Hopefully everyone will take your lead and run with it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My only problem is, and always has been, is I want to save every animal... and I know I can't, and I let it get to me. 

My mom's never liked dogs, so I'm really really lucky to have Tucker. When I was younger (like 10) I used to bring dogs that were running around free to the house and feed them (out in the country everyone lets their dogs go miles away from the house), I remember one time I brought a Golden Retriever puppy home and let it run around the house lol my mom was so mad...

I went to grooming school, and was actually shocked at the number of dogs that come in that are in such bad shape. Matted, ear infections, fleas...

It was so sad... I acutally broke down and cried one day.

I guess I'll just never understand how people can treat animals like that.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

No we cant save every dog but we do the best we can and that is what matters most. At least your willing to try and that is the great thing. Your help will be appreciated by the shelter you help. No worries. Its hard to see them in such bad shape. We just have to do what we can and hope it catches on.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I always said if I could I'd have a huge huge farm where I could take all the unwanted animals.... haha.

It's not just dogs for me, I love animals in general. 

There was this calf up for adoption, it fell off the cattle truck and no one bothered to notice the poor thing was gone! His name was Gordie... I really wanted to save him, but obviously have no room for a cow... 

Theres always lots of other animals for adoption that people never really notice...horses, lizards, rabbits, guinea pigs, mice, hamsters....pigs! pigs are cute too.

Now you see why I need a farm? lol


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Theres always lots of other animals for adoption that people never really notice...horses, lizards, rabbits, guinea pigs, mice, hamsters....pigs! pigs are cute too.
> 
> Now you see why I need a farm? lol


I think people notice. I rescue horses as well. So there are people out there and I am sure there are forums for the other critters and I am sure they have rescue groups as well. I know they have rescue groups for the pot belly pigs and for rabbits. And there are definitely horse rescues. So they notice. Believe me. Its just that there are so many who need rescuing and not enough people to help.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Easter is a bad time for rabbits, so many people buy baby buns as Easter Gifts because they're cute and small then almost all of them end up in shelters right afterwards because the novelty ran off. Oh ya, easters over, time to get rid of the rabbit...

I know theres a few stores in the area here that wont sell rabbits at Easter for that reason. 

There's just too many silly reasons for people getting rid of their animals....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a great idea....... most people think they have to donate alot of money and actually 20.00 is a big help.. fostering also helps out....It gets the dog in a home and can be social with families, other animals, and helps ease the process, the animals are going thur until they are adopted.....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I take all the dog & cat food & treat coupons to a local store that doubles their value up to $2. I buy the products and take them to the humane society. I go every month and it costs me around $20. They know who I am when I walk in the door. They are very appreciative for the food. But especially for the treats. That is one thing that is really not in the budget. But the animals deserve them. And I know they use some when people are there to pick out an animal. They offer the people treats to give some of the animals that don't seem to get as much attention. Suddenly that animal is getting attention and it lets the people see how wonderful that animal is.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> What a great idea.......


I wish I could say it was my idea....but everyone who knows Donna and me, should know better. I agree it's a great idea....and hope it catches on. We gotta make sure all our rescue people see the thread and get onboard...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> I take all the dog & cat food & treat coupons to a local store that doubles their value up to $2. I buy the products and take them to the humane society. I go every month and it costs me around $20. They know who I am when I walk in the door. They are very appreciative for the food. But especially for the treats. That is one thing that is really not in the budget. But the animals deserve them. And I know they use some when people are there to pick out an animal. They offer the people treats to give some of the animals that don't seem to get as much attention. Suddenly that animal is getting attention and it lets the people see how wonderful that animal is.


Marsha I know from speaking with you back and forth all the work you do and the fact that you might be coming to Ryleys Run. So that is a great thing. You will have the option of either having the hat mailed to you when they come out in a few weeks or pick it up at Ryleys Run. That choice will be yours.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

.....................What's Ryley's Run??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Marsha.. coupons are great as well for the dog food...etc..... It comes in handy since alot of the places have to pay for there food.......We had someone mail in a check for $10.00 and then she got all the dog food coupons from there friends and mailed them in......Every little bit helps............


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> .....................What's Ryley's Run??


The website is under contstructon but there is a thread on here somewhere that tells about it. 
But it was a 5k run and Fun walk with dogs and people last year, that I organized and raised money for a golden retriever down in Florida who was abandoned and wandered into someone's backyard. He needed a lot of medical attention. Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue in Florida took him and paid his medical bills and so the event was held to raise money for him.
It is also an event to raise awareness of animal abuse and animal abandonment to the public. So I decided it is something I am going to do every year and hopefully have it spread to other cities over the course of time. This year, there is one scheduled June 23 here in Albany as well as Sacramento and there is one being held in Anchorage Alaska in July now and there are a few others that are going to organize one next year and that is the goal.
So June 23 is the date here in Albany. We also have a big raffle and this year, we have many vendors coming such as Purina, Honest Kitchen, Milkbone, Frozen Paws, Cozy Critter Collars, and we are still waiting on others to get back to us. 
Again, the website is going to be up soon but that is the jest of it. Each year I will be giving the money raised to a different rescue, and this year it is for Dirks Fund in Missouri and the one in Sacramento goes to Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and a few other local shelters. If you would like more info, let me know. We had two people from Canada come to the event last year. 

The picture in my signature that tells where and when the event is also has Ryley's photo in the center. That is him. If you saw him before hand you would not think it was the same dog


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That sounds like a really great time and for a good cause!! 

I'm not sure how far Albany is from me, but its something I can look into  Not sure what my plans are for the summer yet.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Super idea! Now to find a video camera........


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome idea! Simply awesome!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great idea Donna and Rick! 

I'll do the best I can to help. I'm still recovering from my GB!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Super idea! Now to find a video camera........


Lisa, I said the same thing..............


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

great idea~ we will also be on the look out for a video camera... not sure any of us have one....lol.. or even a webcam... but will look into it!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCal pack gives a big PAWS UP to this idea. I will contact HBGRR and let them know along with NorCal GRR and some other smaller rescues. Gigantic kudos to Joe, Donna & Rick for doing this - RESCUES ROCK


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone who is replying so far. I think once word gets out to all the rescues, we will have a good turnout for this. I think the word will spread. I will be curious to see who gets to be the first video. Cant wait to see them.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I want to do our best to keep this thread as close to the top as possible....

For anyone who knows of others who work with rescues, PLEASE make sure they know about this.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you send out a mass mailing to the rescue groups listed on the sticky?


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

What a GREAT idea! Actions like this are what makes this forum so special,
alway taking steps forward!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Can you send out a mass mailing to the rescue groups listed on the sticky?


I could do that...and it might bring us some new members, so I suppose that would be a good idea...

I will put together an e-mail tonight for that...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I could do that...and it might bring us some new members, so I suppose that would be a good idea...
> 
> I will put together an e-mail tonight for that...


I can come up with one or two now and then.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I can come up with one or two now and then.


And it's up to you....you can e-mail them directly or send me their e-mail address and I'll e-mail them....

This will be an ongoing project.....so hopefully, we can get the word to as many of them as possible....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> And it's up to you....you can e-mail them directly or send me their e-mail address and I'll e-mail them....
> 
> This will be an ongoing project.....so hopefully, we can get the word to as many of them as possible....



Do you want me to go through here and copy and paste the email addresses?


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s/12679-world-wide-golden-rescue-listing.html


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Do you want me to go through here and copy and paste the email addresses?
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s/12679-world-wide-golden-rescue-listing.html


Naw....I'll go through that list tonight....that'll get me going. But anything you can add to it would be great...


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a great idea! I will be sure to send this to my list of rescue groups! 

-Jeff


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

jeffreyzone said:


> This is a great idea! I will be sure to send this to my list of rescue groups!
> 
> -Jeff


Perfect...that's exactly what we need. I can't imagine a rescue group not being interested in free publicity....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I have sent some emails out to some of the rescues I work with and some of the smaller rescues as well. I am sure sometime next week, we will start to see one or two float in and then once they start, is when the rush comes.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I have sent some emails out to some of the rescues I work with and some of the smaller rescues as well. I am sure sometime next week, we will start to see one or two float in and then once they start, is when the rush comes.


I've got a list of 85 e-mail addresses I'm sending to today. Spent a good hour or so last night getting them together....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I think you will see a few videos the middle of next week Rick. I received a few emails from folks who are borrowing the video cameras and getting their ideas together for the tape. So I think it will be fun to start to see them come in. Cant wait to see who makes the first one to show on here.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I think you will see a few videos the middle of next week Rick. I received a few emails from folks who are borrowing the video cameras and getting their ideas together for the tape. So I think it will be fun to start to see them come in. Cant wait to see who makes the first one to show on here.


I'm happy to hear that....I was getting a little worried because I hadn't heard anything about it....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I'm happy to hear that....I was getting a little worried because I hadn't heard anything about it....


They were from a few members in here who I knew from CG, that belong to different rescue groups. So they are coming. It takes a while to catch on for something like this especially when its not out there to see. People need reminders and that is what I have been doing. I have also contacted a few people that are from rescues, and told them to sign up to GRF so that they could do this as well. Its worth a shot anyway.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I think you will see a few videos the middle of next week Rick. I received a few emails from folks who are borrowing the video cameras and getting their ideas together for the tape. So I think it will be fun to start to see them come in. Cant wait to see who makes the first one to show on here.


With the group's approval, I'll be making video ASAP of Buddy when he comes to stay with us later this week...!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think asking for a video is a wonderful idea, but I know we left a few rescues scrambling!  

Seems like a great community project for the AV team at a high school?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I think asking for a video is a wonderful idea, but I know we left a few rescues scrambling!
> 
> Seems like a great community project for the AV team at a high school?


That is a really good idea. At my daughter's school there is an 8th grader that is taping all the events to put together some sort of memory tape. He's doing it for the experience. I'm sure there are plenty of other kids looking for experience also.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> That is a really good idea. At my daughter's school there is an 8th grader that is taping all the events to put together some sort of memory tape. He's doing it for the experience. I'm sure there are plenty of other kids looking for experience also.


I do a website for a hip hop gospel singer up here in Seattle....and she had a kid from one of the local colleges do her video for her.....he did as good as most any professional video I've seen....and he used it for a final grade...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok I sent the one in for Midlands.. 


lol.. thanks for thinking of this and letting us all do this... great idea!


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

This is a really good idea. Our fosterers are scattered over the Uk (mainly south)

At the moment we need money for Pudsey in particular, plus all the other dogs coming over from Ireland to be checked over, neutered before being rehomed.

Pudseys Appeal

Haven't got a video of Pudsey but you can read all about him on the link


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow a wonderful idea....I can't wait to see them...:yes: Oh and Lil I have a video camera if ever you need one for another video


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Barbara... you can do the next one!!! wow trying to get a dog to sit beside me thru a few takes is hard...lol.. and they all started barking at the birds... i deleted a lot... and Chris was laying on the ground in front of me and wouldnt come by the 6th take...and i had the name of the dog show wrong... OH well...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> That is a really good idea. At my daughter's school there is an 8th grader that is taping all the events to put together some sort of memory tape. He's doing it for the experience. I'm sure there are plenty of other kids looking for experience also.


I usually mention this because my oldest son went to a private high school, which requires a certain amount of community service before they can graduate. No service, no diploma. I think filming and getting involved with rescue at the same time would be a wonderful thing!

I had a sneak preview of Lil's video. She did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Kim  

You should have seem those dogs yesterday.. all of the birds in the field next to our yard.. ugh.. they bark to try to run them off... what a hoot... i should have recorded that! The birds just sit there and look at them like what are you going to do...lol... guess u had to be there but i think its funny.. :


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump bump bump.... is any other rescue group going to submit a video???? would love to see more!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump bump bump.... any more videos??


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> bump bump bump.... any more videos??


Apparently either no interest or no time or no camera. I am sure its one of those three. A lot of rescues have taken in quite a few dogs over the last several weeks. Now is the time to do one but who knows.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I was just going to bump this thread for the same reasons.... I had hoped to get MUCH more activity on this one....

Is there any other rescues interested?


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

are there any rescues in Missouri,usa?


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

are there any rescues in Missouri,usa? because this is where i am at and i would love to help out!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

are there any rescues in Missouri,usa? because this is where i am at and i would love to help out! and i cant find anyaround me close by so maybe some one on here will help to find one near me!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

dan said:


> are there any rescues in Missouri,usa? because this is where i am at and i would love to help out! and i cant find anyaround me close by so maybe some one on here will help to find one near me!


Dirk's is in Missouri! I don't know if they're near you though. Mary might be able to help you out.


----------

